# Can anyone identify what kind of leaves these are?



## Paco Dennis (Oct 13, 2022)

We took a walk and stepped near these leaves and were amazed at how big they are. I don't remember any other trees in the woods with this big of leaf. Maybe it is Catalpa?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 13, 2022)

We think it is probably a Red Mulberry.


Red Mulberry | Missouri Department of Conservation​


----------

